# In-line fuel filter?



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

Got an old Monkey Wards MTD with an 8 hp B&S motor.
Would it be worth it to put an in-line filter on the fuel line?
Right between the belt guard and the carb?
Yes or no?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not a bad idea. I might add a fuel shut off, up stream to the filter. That way it makes changes less messy, and for those extended periods without snow, but not end of season, you can run the carb dry. 

And at the end of the season, simply disconnect the down stream side of the filter to drain the fuel from the tank.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Not a bad idea. I might add a fuel shut off, up stream to the filter. That way it makes changes less messy, and for those extended periods without snow, but not end of season, you can run the carb dry.
> 
> And at the end of the season, simply disconnect the down stream side of the filter to drain the fuel from the tank.


true that! and while your at change out the rubber fuel lines


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

It does have a shut off right under the tank.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I put a shut off and fuel filter on everything that doesn't come with one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I put a shut off and fuel filter on everything that doesn't come with one.


Definitely a good idea. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I put a shut off and fuel filter on everything that doesn't come with one.


Same here. My dear old dad bought a Toro self pace twin blade mower. Has a Briggs on it with no shut off. There is no space to add a shut off, so I looped the fuel line around (and below the tank nipple). After 20 min the fuel filter would empty, and stall out. Cannot figure out why, so removed shut off and all is good.

Hard to believe a $1000.00 mower does not have a shut off. Another plus for my 28 yr old Honda HR21.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I put a shut off on everything that doesn't come with one.


Lol....Trying hard to refrain from an ill timed wife joke...:icon_whistling:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

scrappy said:


> Same here. My dear old dad bought a Toro self pace twin blade mower. Has a Briggs on it with no shut off. There is no space to add a shut off, so I looped the fuel line around (and below the tank nipple). After 20 min the fuel filter would empty, and stall out. Cannot figure out why, so removed shut off and all is good.
> 
> Hard to believe a $1000.00 mower does not have a shut off. Another plus for my 28 yr old Honda HR21.


Is the engine set up anything like this? Maybe there is a knock out in it or a place to drill in one of the covers.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Is the engine set up anything like this? Maybe there is a knock out in it or a place to drill in one of the covers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqBMzCJ3164



Not even close, its a vertical shaft. Here's a product link. I can get a real pic this weekend. Puzzles me that it will not flow fuel with a loop of hose not kinked and below the fuel tank.

Toro | Timemaster™ Walk Power Mower


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

scrappy said:


> Not even close, its a vertical shaft. Here's a product link. I can get a real pic this weekend. Puzzles me that it will not flow fuel with a loop of hose not kinked and below the fuel tank.
> 
> Toro | Timemasterâ„¢ Walk Power Mower


Hmm, that looks like a standard mower. One of those straight 180 degree shutoffs shouldn't have any affect on fuel flow. Did you maybe get a bad valve that was partially blocked?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or the shaft inside the valve is broken and although you can turn it from OFF to ON it's not turning inside ??


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry If I hijacked this thread.

With the fuel line disconnected at the carb, was able to drain a full tank with the cap on. Also once it stalled out, he would let it cool off and the filter would fill back up. Maybe it vapor locked, I dunno, so we gave up and removed the shut off.

Weird huh?


----------

